# Drive letter and folder names turn blue



## windchimes (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi guys,

 After formatting only my c:drive and reinstalling windows I found that all the folder/filenames in certain drive which I haven't touched changed their font colour to blue. What is the reason?( I remember reading somewhere it has to do with the file system..true? But here I have the same files/m before and after formatting..rt?)

 How can I restore the black colour for file names...


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 12, 2008)

you selected the option to compress files during the format. Now just turn of the Compression in Drive properties


----------



## windchimes (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks yaar..lemme check it


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep. It happens while you are using NTFS file system. It compresses files to save disk space.
You can disable this feature from "Folder Options". There will be an option to "Show compressed files in blue color".


----------



## mkmkmk (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks guys it helped me too.


----------

